# Commercial Plowing Backhoe with Snow Pusher Hourly Rate?



## rmallaire (Nov 6, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have an opportunity to buy a fairly new, reliable 4x4 backhoe weighing 17k lbs. If I buy it, I would also buy a 10' or 12' snow pusher box for it. I live in a rural area with lots of business parks near me. I would like to network with some contractors and sub it out with myself being the operator. I am trying to gauge what it should bill out for hourly? On average in New Hampshire what is the hourly rate for a 4x4 backhoe plowing commercial parking lots?

Also, does anyone have ballpark figure on what other costs are? I am well aware maintenance and repairs are variable, I do not expect figures on those. 
Fuel - gallons per hour?
Insurance?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

rmallaire said:


> Insurance?


That's all on you. Rates vary, you need to call.


----------



## rmallaire (Nov 6, 2018)

rmallaire said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy a fairly new, reliable 4x4 backhoe weighing 17k lbs. If I buy it, I would also buy a 10' or 12' snow pusher box for it. I live in a rural area with lots of business parks near me. I would like to network with some contractors and sub it out with myself being the operator. I am trying to gauge what it should bill out for hourly? On average in New Hampshire what is the hourly rate for a 4x4 backhoe plowing commercial parking lots?
> 
> ...


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

Illinois. $125 hour/ 5 gal/hour fuel. A friend in Iowa gets $175 on his bh’s


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

dlange said:


> Illinois. $125 hour/ 5 gal/hour fuel. A friend in Iowa gets $175 on his bh's


$125/hr...Really?
Must be the part of Illinois us down here wish would float to Michigan


----------



## rmallaire (Nov 6, 2018)

m_ice said:


> $125/hr...Really?
> Must be the part of Illinois us down here wish would float to Michigan


Does $125 an hour seem low or high?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

rmallaire said:


> Does $125 an hour seem low or high?


Low


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> Low


low for a 10' box?

This is a combo hoe, not a loader...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I missed the 10' box but low for a 12'.
I wouldnt run a 10' on a hoe but we dont have the problems here with roading wide loads here like other places. At hoe with a 12' would bring 150/hr here.


----------



## dlange (Nov 9, 2016)

I need to raise rates. Cool.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

My backhoe w/12' pusher is at $165. have yet to charge it out hourly as all my accounts except one are per/event. Central IL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dang...have to get into a 966 or better to charge those rates around here.

I'm guessing $100-115/hour around here. Very few use hoes here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Robinson_Cnst said:


> My backhoe w/12' pusher is at $165. have yet to charge it out hourly as all my accounts except one are per/event. Central IL


But aren't per event prices based on an hourly rate?


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

I just can't see us using backhoes for snow plowing especially with the hoe still attached. We no longer use plow trucks, have never used skids, only AG tractors. Best all round machine for us. 
Hourly rate is one factor we use for event pricing along with location of site, site size, site difficulties such as obstacles-length of push etc. I will not even give my customers an hourly rate as there are to many variables if they are comparing prices with others. We look at the site and give them a finished price. But yah, hourly rates must be considered at all times no matter how you price a job. I use hourly rates as my magic number, the number that my event pricing should not fall below but should remain at and preferably above at all times. We also have minimum rates for small jobs and extra charges may apply for call outs after our rounds are completed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dang...have to get into a 966 or better to charge those rates around here.
> 
> I'm guessing $100-115/hour around here. Very few use hoes here.


 $120.00 at the most for a 966 or similar size under severe conditions. Got to pull teeth to get $125.00 for a excavator.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We use hourly on a couple of applications
1. Industrial factories that require T & M as additional outside the scope work (i.e. relocating snow)
2. Industrial factories that are so congested and busy that you can only do it hourly. We have 1 refinery that is a nightmare but everything is hourly. There are always dozens of semis moving, track mobile moving rail cars, rail tracks everywhere. To many variables outside our control.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All hauling and stacking is hourly. Or hauling. 

My point was is we need to know our hourly rate, estimate the time it takes to plow something and multiply the 2 to come up with our per push, per inch or seasonal prices. 

I know most of you are aware of that, but it seemed like it needed to be clarified.


----------

